# Brazilian Yellowheads



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Caught at feeding time,


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice looking frogs! They really are a wonderful morph of tinc, and your pics really do them justice


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I really like Brazilian Yellowheads. Good photos.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Very Nice. You have some great looking frogs, Brain.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thank you all, you're too kind!


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

So was it the male or female that suggested they take a break from the coco-hut activities for a snack? I'm quite sure I would never try that with my lady, though I'm sure I'd be in trouble if I did.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Still not sure on the sexes of these, but the one I think is a female (the one in the back) is pretty bossy when feeding time comes.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

First baby!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

What a beautiful froglet!

Sweet adults, too.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Two months old...
























The last pic was using a flash, and the colors are slightly exaggerated...I swear no photoshopping was done!
Thinking of putting these up for sale, but I kinda want to hold on to them to see if they hold onto that great orange color!


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Those are some great looking frogs. Congratulations, hopefully they'll retain their coloring. Are you supplementing anything to bring the color out?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

As tads they get a rotating diet of frogbites, cyclop-eeze (freeze dried), once in a while sprirulina, and after popping back legs I start giving them paprika once in a while too.

Froglets are getting paprika or cyclopeeze once a week. I grind either in a 1-1 ratio with calcium with a mortar/pestle.
Some say they have trouble grinding the cyclops, but I've found the freeze dried stuff grinds up pretty good, especially when mixed with calcium.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

That froglet is really cool! Hopefully he retains his orange...it looks amazing!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, it's holding it well so far...if you look at the pic when it still had a tail, it hasn't faded much...


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

A beautiful froggy from beautiful parents. that is some nice orange too. To they breed well for you?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Not nearly as often as my auratus or imitator.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Brian those are some great looking BYH Tincs. If you decide to put some up for sale let me know.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, what a super froglet! So glad you updated.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Actually that is two different froglets...
I had a fourth one come out today too


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah, so I see, taking the time to look at their markings as well as their color...  

Glad to hear about the new one--post him, too.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

From experiments done with Suriname cobalts (not by me, but I saw the results) you can get dramatic differences in froglet colors by supplementing as tads.... yellow frogs with a hint of orange at the crown (normal) to frogs that are like your Brazil's if supplemented. Bad news - with regular (non-supplemented with caretaniods like peprika, natrurose, and/or cyclop-eeze) they eventually faded to look like their sibs that weren't supplemented. With supplementation as froglets, they should keep that coloration, and it seems that supplemented tadpoles, at least with tricolor/anthonyi, tend to develop seemingly stronger coloration than non-supplemented in the tad stage animals... this needs to be tested more tho, and may not apply to tincs nearly as much.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Boy, that's info I'd like to file away for when (and if) I need it! Mods, how about a sticky, maybe in the food forum, on color supplementation? Anybody care to come up with one?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The topic does come up often enough...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A shot with my new camera and lense...kind funky hues there, I need to figure out how to correct the color during shooting, the yellow seems to get inflated to orange...I used the canon software to try and correct, the yellow seen here now is about right on, but as a result the rest of the pic looks strange.
Shot through dirty glass!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A little better on the color here...edited from raw file.


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

my favorite tinc!


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

i have trouble capturing the orange on camera. too much glare washes out the color a bit for me. need to get a real camera. :x


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

These are really hard to photograph and get "accurate" color... I know your pain! If you get the blue looking right, the body yellow/orange looks wrong... get the body yellow/orange to look right, and the blue looks washed out :? This is why we always say never judge weather you like a frog or not until you've seen it in hand... "ugly" frogs may be prettier than you imagined! And... the other way around.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*We'll give it a try*.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow, that is one fat female. My BYH female gets fatter before she lays than any other tinc I have had. I love the coloring on yellowheads, all of yours look great.
Scott


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Scott,
she prefers to be called 'big boned'. :lol: *


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Scott,
> she prefers to be called 'big boned'. :lol: *


 :lol:


----------

